# Powerpoint nimmt sich Auszeit (Keine Rückmeldung)



## Robert Steichele (2. März 2005)

Habe das Problem bei einem Kunden, die Anwenderin schreibt in einer Präsentation, dann plötzlich werden die geschriebenen Buchstaben nicht mehr angezeigt und Powerpoint reagiert auch nicht mehr. Nach kurzer Zeit erscheint oben die Meldung "Keine Rückmeldung". Wenn die Anwenderin dann 2-3 Minuten wartet geht es wieder und die geschriebenen Buchstaben erscheinen auch alle.
Von der Hardwarekonfiguration kann es eigentlich keine Engpässe geben.

Software ist Wiondows XP Pro SP1 und Office 2003.


----------

